# Port for a mixing few proxies depending on the HTTPS request,  Auto rotate/cycle proxies



## Deleted member 55181 (Jun 20, 2018)

I mean one HTTPS request one proxy. Like a Auto rotate/cycle proxies from FoxyProxy firefox ads-on but at OS level. https://forums.getfoxyproxy.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1863

I tred do it using squid and cache_peer (...) round-robin for it  but is impossible for working. Anyone know any program who can do it?


----------

